# Fancy finding this in your kitchen



## Jillaroo (Mar 16, 2014)

:holymoly: _*I would have had a heart attack if i found this in my kitchen*_


----------



## Pappy (Mar 16, 2014)

Change my underwear? Scream like a two year old? Hide in the oven? Tell the wife to bring a broom?

All of the above......


----------



## Warrigal (Mar 16, 2014)

Um..., back away and close the door?

It would just go away, right?

:eek1:


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 16, 2014)

Put on my chaps, spurs and cowboy hat, mount that bronc and ride him for at _least _20 seconds ...


----------



## Jillaroo (Mar 16, 2014)

Pappy said:


> Change my underwear? Scream like a two year old? Hide in the oven? Tell the wife to bring a broom?
> 
> All of the above......



_*Yeah but but the snake is in front of the oven Pappy, are you going to wrangle him to get in there?? *_


----------



## Jillaroo (Mar 16, 2014)

Diwundrin said:


> Skin and clean it carefully, cut into cubes and season well with Italian herbs, red onions, chilli powder, salt and pepper.
> Best cooked in a slow cooker, add bacon pieces for the last hour. Delicious with light Pepper sauce,  Pommes au Gratin and fresh green beans.
> 
> ... and no, not Fava beans. :smug1:



Ya gotta catch it first


----------



## Justme (Mar 16, 2014)

Hopefully I will have a snake in my kitchen if my grandchildren get to python they want. Granny has said she will pay for it, and they promised to bring it up to show me if they buy it. If this happens, I promise to have photo taken of it round my neck and will post it on this forum.


----------



## rkunsaw (Mar 16, 2014)

I'm afraid I'd have a hole in the microwave from the shotgun blast.

Justme, do you really think a snake is a good pet? Apparently a lot of people in Florida used to think so.


----------



## littleowl (Mar 16, 2014)

Go and get the wife to remove it.


----------



## Davey Jones (Mar 16, 2014)

Open the microwave and let the guy get comfortable in there,close the door and set it on HIGH for 45 minutes.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 16, 2014)

I've had some small ones get into the house, and a shovel over the head did them in just fine.  Would freak out if I saw one like that!


----------



## Falcon (Mar 16, 2014)

I don't panic easily. So I would back away and call animal control to come and get the darn thing out

of there, REAL SOON !  I hate snakes; ANY size.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 16, 2014)

I agree Falcon, animal control would be called for that big boy!


----------



## Justme (Mar 16, 2014)

rkunsaw said:


> I'm afraid I'd have a hole in the microwave from the shotgun blast.
> 
> Justme, do you really think a snake is a good pet? Apparently a lot of people in Florida used to think so.



For me it would be a great pet. I would keep a snake if I could stomach what it eats, which is apparently rats and mice, albeit dead ones. As I am phobic of those vermin, dead or alive, I won't keep a snake. I have settled for a tarantula spider, which is an easy pet to look after. When the kids were young we had dogs, cats, rabbits, guinea pigs, hamsters and even goats. But I usually ended up looking after the things, so I put my foot down and said, 'No more!"


----------



## Justme (Mar 16, 2014)

Diwundrin said:


> Have to be careful where you put your foot down with a Tarantula in the house Justme.  :laugh:
> I accidentally trod on one my 'guest' Huntsman spiders once, poor Charlie.  It took weeks before another one moved in to take over the territory and do the insect control job.



As the spider is kept securely in a tank and can't get out, that  isn't a problem.


----------



## Gael (Mar 16, 2014)

Jillaroo said:


> :holymoly: _*I would have had a heart attack if i found this in my kitchen*_



Lose the will to live??


----------



## Gael (Mar 16, 2014)

Justme said:


> For me it would be a great pet. I would keep a snake if I could stomach what it eats, which is apparently rats and mice, albeit dead ones. As I am phobic of those vermin, dead or alive, I won't keep a snake. I have settled for a tarantula spider, which is an easy pet to look after. When the kids were young we had dogs, cats, rabbits, guinea pigs, hamsters and even goats. But I usually ended up looking after the things, so I put my foot down and said, 'No more!"



Good lord, we truly are at the opposite ends of the universe!!mg:

But hey, whatever floats your boat!


----------



## Gael (Mar 16, 2014)

Pappy said:


> Change my underwear? Scream like a two year old? Hide in the oven? Tell the wife to bring a broom?
> 
> All of the above......



And then some!!layful:


----------



## That Guy (Mar 16, 2014)

I would no longer be in the kitchen.


----------



## Gael (Mar 16, 2014)

That Guy said:


> I would no longer be in the kitchen.



Nor the neighborhood.


----------



## That Guy (Mar 17, 2014)

Reminds me of The Banana Slug Club popular here among the redwoods.  To become a life member (every boy's dream) one must pick-up and kiss a banana slug.  Easy.  But, this big yellow monster ain't no slimy banana slug.  So, I'll pass . . .


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 17, 2014)

Actually banana slugs are kinda' cute ...


----------



## Jillaroo (Mar 17, 2014)

_*Ya call that cute,  i would have nightmares for months if i came across one of them*_  :lol1:


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Mar 17, 2014)

That Guy said:


> Reminds me of The Banana Slug Club popular here among the redwoods.  To become a life member (every boy's dream) one must pick-up and kiss a banana slug.  Easy.  But, this big yellow monster ain't no slimy banana slug.  So, I'll pass . . .



My kids all went to Outdoor Ed in the Redwoods (La Honda,CA) and yes,they all had to kiss a banana slug!


----------



## Justme (Mar 18, 2014)

One morning, when I was about 12, I was walking to the bus stop to catch the bus to school, when I discovered a grass snake on our country lane. I picked it up, put it around my neck and walked on to the stop. Waiting to catch the same bus was my Great-Aunt and a friend, they took one look at me and ran away, missing the bus. When I got home that evening I was in the deep proverbial with my father, her nephew. She had complained about my behaviour. Still it was worth it, I still giggle about the incident all these years later.


----------



## That Guy (Mar 18, 2014)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> My kids all went to Outdoor Ed in the Redwoods (La Honda,CA) and yes,they all had to kiss a banana slug!



Had a feeling you would know all about it.


----------



## Gael (Mar 18, 2014)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> My kids all went to Outdoor Ed in the Redwoods (La Honda,CA) and yes,they all had to kiss a banana slug!



:eeew:


----------



## That Guy (Mar 18, 2014)

Gael said:


> :eeew:



It's a Northern California boy thing...


----------



## Gael (Mar 18, 2014)

Justme said:


> One morning, when I was about 12, I was walking to the bus stop to catch the bus to school, when I discovered a grass snake on our country lane. I picked it up, put it around my neck and walked on to the stop. Waiting to catch the same bus was my Great-Aunt and a friend, they took one look at me and ran away, missing the bus. When I got home that evening I was in the deep proverbial with my father, her nephew. She had complained about my behaviour. Still it was worth it, I still giggle about the incident all these years later.


----------



## nan (Mar 18, 2014)

Banana slugs don't sound the nicest things to kiss and I certainly wouldn't like that snake in my kitchen, you wouldn't see me for dust if it was.


----------

